# 50 cal BP sabots



## ninjaswede (Sep 3, 2012)

Anyone know about making your own 50 cal sabots for black powder rifles? I have heard some guys use 45 cal pistol bullets and then buy sabots. But what brands of bullets fit best in which brands of sabots? I have used some that come together and it just doesn't feel like a good fit. Any suggestions?


----------



## Okie Hog (Nov 30, 2010)

> Any suggestions?


For many years i've mostly bought the bullets and sabots separately. My favorite pistol bullet is the excellent Hornady 240 grain .430 XTP. That bullet has killed about 25 deer and a couple hundred wild hogs for me. The sabot i presently use with that bullet is the Harvester crush rib.

There are other excellent .44 caliber and .45 caliber handgun bullets that are very effective when fired from a muzzleloader. Stay away from bullets designed for the .45 model 1911. They often fragment at muzzleloader velocities.

Sabots are manufactured by two US comapnies:

http://www.mmpsabots.com/

http://www.harvestermuzzleloading.com/i ... 1&Itemid=3

You will need to find a bullet sabot combination that fits the bore of your particular gun: Some guns have tighter bores than others. You want a bullet/sabot combination that requires some effort to load but not an undue amount of effort. My advice:
Buy some Harvester crush rib sabots in the appropriate caliber. Also buy some MMP HPH/12 and HPH/24 MMP sabots and give them a try in your gun.

Good luck.


----------



## Jig Master (Nov 18, 2011)

47 cal. handgun bullets may also be used in a 50 cal. muzzleloader if, the proper sabot is chosen. I like heavy bullets, the heavier the better.


----------

